# OK Joe Highland Horizontal versus Brinkmann Trailmaster Vertical Offset Smokers



## gavin16 (Nov 17, 2014)

Good Morning Everyone! 

I come to the community today looking for advice on a new smoker.  For the past couple months I've been doing research on here and through the web on a charcoal smoker that is economically friendly to me.  I've narrowed it down to just 2 smokers, both are near the same price..  I do like my electric smoker but I think I am ready for a new challenge - learning how to build/control a fire and temps.  Here's the low down, good/bad of each, and mods they will need (or I plan on doing anyways).. Would appreciate some input on either smokers and/or suggestions.  

Subject A) *Brinkmann Trailmaster Vertical Offset Smoker* - $270 @ Home Depot 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Brinkmann-Trailmaster-Vertical-Smoker-855-6303-SB/203703110













14ab354e-debd-44dc-8a27-fdf591c67cbf_400.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Nov 17, 2014






Pros)

 - Good Build

 - Light Weight

 - Lots of Cooking Space 

 - Hooks for Sausages

 - Fair Price

Cons)

Door Latches (Several comments on how they don't seal tight)
May not handle Large cuts of meat
Intended Modifications:  

New Latches
2x more temperature gauges
Gasket seal
Charcoal Basket
Drill Holes to insert Meat Probes?
B) *Oklahoma Joe Highland Smoker* - $270 @ Walmart

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Oklahoma-...bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&findingMethod=p13n













14201884-ok-joes-smoker001-9_1.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Nov 17, 2014






Pros)

 - Good Built

 - Fair Price 

 - Light weight

 - The small working table on front to set things (like the meat probe stand)

 - Double as just a grill (I guess the vertical technically could to...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)

Cons) 

 - Cooking space?  

 - Mods - Or the costs of modding to make it ideal

 - 

Intended Modifications:

Charcoal Basket
Convection Plate 
Lowering Exhaust (Takes away some cooking space)
2x more temperature gauges on either end
Drill Holes for meat probes?
Gasket Seals (Not as important at first)
I am also curious if anyone has tried cold smoking with either - or similar type smokers? Or does that only work best with smaller electric smokers?  

Another point, I stumbled upon an OK Joe LONGHORN smoker on craiglist nearby my hometown.  It has the convection plate, charcoal basket, and.. Unless he sold it off separately - a stoker system?  I haven't emailed him.. because it looks like he made a new post a week or 2 ago with the same Smoker, MINUS pics of the stoker system... for $475.  I'm half interested in it with or without the stoker system just because it has the plate and basket already.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So to sum it up initial price of the smokers is mute.. But just looking at the mods it appears the vertical offset may have a big advantage.   Cooking space also favors the vertical.. even though I'm typically not smoking large volumes of meat.. YET... likely just holidays atm..

Thanks everyone for the help.  Like I said I have done some research on the forums as well as reviews on other sites for each smoker. If I'm missing a pro/con lemme know and I'll add it to the list. Just getting into the last stage of my decision making, and would like to know..

*What would YOU do?? *


----------



## yraen (Nov 17, 2014)

> Originally Posted by *Gavin16*
> 
> Another point, I stumbled upon an OK Joe LONGHORN smoker on craiglist nearby my hometown.  It has the convection plate, charcoal basket, and.. Unless he sold it off separately - a stoker system?  I haven't emailed him.. because it looks like he made a new post a week or 2 ago with the same Smoker, MINUS pics of the stoker system... for $475.  I'm half interested in it with or without the stoker system just because it has the plate and basket already..


I didn't vote as I have both a horizontal and a vertical and I like both of them.  I did want to comment on this though.  If that stoker is good, has probes, fan and firebox attachment this is the one to get.  I run a stoker on long cooks and love it.  The cost of a new stoker system is almost the cost he wants for the smoker and the stoker.

P.S.

If you go with the vertical listed here see if you can find it at Tractor Supply, theirs comes with a cover that the others do not.


----------



## gavin16 (Nov 19, 2014)

Yraen said:


> I didn't vote as I have both a horizontal and a vertical and I like both of them.  I did want to comment on this though.  If that stoker is good, has probes, fan and firebox attachment this is the one to get.  I run a stoker on long cooks and love it.  The cost of a new stoker system is almost the cost he wants for the smoker and the stoker.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> If you go with the vertical listed here see if you can find it at Tractor Supply, theirs comes with a cover that the others do not.


Thanks for the reply Yraen.  I have not emailed the seller yet but I will probably this week.  The other plus to that is the fact he lives not very far from my home.  

I checked up Tractor Supply's website but couldn't find the vertical smoker.  If I can get the longhorn on craigslist for a decent price.. I may side with it just because it has the most of the mods already (even if it doesn't have the stoker), grants it is heavier than I'd prefer. 

Curious if you have ever tried cold smoking in either Yraen?  Something I want to try this winter.  If I get a new smoker I plan on leaving my electric at home, bringing the other back to school with me.


----------



## yraen (Nov 19, 2014)

I've cold smoked in my large horizontal, in a vertical propane and even a cardboard box (years ago).  To cold smoke I just take a wood chip container, fill it with soaked chips and add 1 lit piece of charcoal.  This has always worked well for me in the past.  If I think the sun might be getting the smoker too warm I'll move the patio umbrella over the smoker to shade it.

Edit:  It appears Tractor Supply doesn't carry them anymore.  That bites as a free cover is a good thing.


----------



## davidreynolds (Dec 1, 2014)

I was also looking at both. I have a horizontal right now that needs replacing. The way I look at it, a verticle smoker has nature working for it. Heat and smoke rise. More cooking space also. And you have the hooks to hang ribs, sausage, and fish.

As far as cold smoking goes, there is suppose to be a post somewhere here with and electric pellet smoker that you can pipe into the smoking chamber and get cold smoker. I do like the idea of a single coal put into wood chips.


----------



## medic92 (Dec 3, 2014)

I have the OK Joe's Highland smoker and I really like it.  Instead of spending money on a charcoal basket I just took the charcoal grates from the smoking chamber and set them sideways in the firebox.  It sits higher so I get great airflow and no buildup of ash.

I'm going to set up the convection plates as well, but instead of dropping the height of the smokestack I'm going to actually run a duct over to the firebox side along the top of the grill to basically convert it to a reverse-flow smoker.  Once that's done it should help with my biggest problem with the grill, and that's the speed with which it runs through charcoal.

It's a great nearly-midlevel smoker, good quality for the price and even using cheap modifications will improve its performance.

Good luck, let us know what you choose and how it works for you!


----------



## gavin16 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yraen said:


> I've cold smoked in my large horizontal, in a vertical propane and even a cardboard box (years ago).  To cold smoke I just take a wood chip container, fill it with soaked chips and add 1 lit piece of charcoal.  This has always worked well for me in the past.  If I think the sun might be getting the smoker too warm I'll move the patio umbrella over the smoker to shade it.
> 
> Edit:  It appears Tractor Supply doesn't carry them anymore.  That bites as a free cover is a good thing.


I have an AMNPS for my MES analog, am curious to see how it would work in either - considering the amount of smoke it's able to put off.  


DavidReynolds said:


> I was also looking at both. I have a horizontal right now that needs replacing. The way I look at it, a verticle smoker has nature working for it. Heat and smoke rise. More cooking space also. And you have the hooks to hang ribs, sausage, and fish.
> 
> As far as cold smoking goes, there is suppose to be a post somewhere here with and electric pellet smoker that you can pipe into the smoking chamber and get cold smoker. I do like the idea of a single coal put into wood chips.


That was my thoughts on the vertical.  Air flow is more natural per say, and potentially less modifications that may be needed for the smoker to work at an ideal level.  


Medic92 said:


> I have the OK Joe's Highland smoker and I really like it.  Instead of spending money on a charcoal basket I just took the charcoal grates from the smoking chamber and set them sideways in the firebox.  It sits higher so I get great airflow and no buildup of ash.
> 
> I'm going to set up the convection plates as well, but instead of dropping the height of the smokestack I'm going to actually run a duct over to the firebox side along the top of the grill to basically convert it to a reverse-flow smoker.  Once that's done it should help with my biggest problem with the grill, and that's the speed with which it runs through charcoal.
> 
> ...


Hey that's a great idea! Either smoker I will have to play with the fire box a bit if I do a charcoal basket or that.  Like the idea of using the ducts, let us know how it works! 

Sorry I'm a bit delayed on the response.  After much thought and consideration I think I've decided to lean towards the vertical offset.  For reasons stated above, in terms of natural air flow, maybe less mods, and bottom line.. The amount of cooking space for the exact same cost, is just hard to pass up.  Even though I may not be cooking large volumes of meat often, it will be a long term investment to last for a long time.  I also never really thought about it until now using the firebox as a grill on the vertical.  

 Hope to see it around Christmas time... Thanks everyone for the feedback!  Certainly helped in my decision hearing for current owners of both smokers.  I will let ya'll know how it turns out.


----------



## davidreynolds (Dec 8, 2014)

Gavin16, the changed to get performance out of this vertical are fairly cheap compared to a horizontal. You will need to buy seals for all the doors. If needed, you can buy extra latched for the CC door later on. As for the firebox, I am going to make a charcoal boxholder out of expanded metal 3/4". But to raise it up a few inches, I plan to use SS Bolts nuts and washers to put it up on legs to give it air flow for a long cook.


----------



## z-man (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't have either however I do have the Brinkman Trailmaster LE which is close to the OK Joe.  I did the chimney extension, expanded steel minion box, 2 River Country thermo's, and tuning plates for about $100.  I did not buy the convection plate since 16 ga steel worked just as well and I could cut and bend the plates as I needed to tune my cooker.  As far as leaks went I used 3m fire block sealant since it was readily available at home depot and RTV on the firebox and cook chamber lid.  It worked very well for plugging up any leaks.  I also have purchased stackable baker's cooling racks that fit inside the cook chamber to give me double and triple the cooking area depending on what I am cooking.  They work great for small meats (chicken, ribs, fish etc) and since they stack I can rotate the trays from top to bottom and side to side during the cook if need be. The stackable racks work really well for chicken wings when company is coming over.    Either way I think you would be happy but the horizontal has a ton of cook space if you are willing to add the extra racks.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 8, 2014)

Ok ok, I know but i vote WSM. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





No mods needed not ever.


----------



## davidreynolds (Dec 8, 2014)

WSM's are good little units. But they can not put out the volume that a horizontal or a vertical smoker can.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 8, 2014)

true dat. just joshing ya anyway..... Now my two UDS's put out a lot of grub two racks each. Love my Webers more though. Weber should come out with a rancher size WSM now that would be something to behold.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 8, 2014)

just out of curiosity how many cubes of cooking space does that vertical have?


----------



## davidreynolds (Dec 8, 2014)

1390 square inches of cooking space. I would not mind seeing a 4-5 ft tall WSM. And about 30 inch across. Large door in the side.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 8, 2014)

I am going to go with the vertical for your stated requirements. I am also going to caution you about rust, lack of customer support... Made in china. etc.... The best Q I have ever had was off of a Penzoil 55 gallon drum. Just saying. Sometimes You get wrapped up in numbers but what do you really want to do? Make good Q.


----------



## davidreynolds (Dec 9, 2014)

Roger that! I take care of things. It will last for a decade or two be for it is done.


----------



## davidreynolds (Dec 9, 2014)

Heck, I can't afford or justify the Lang 48".


----------



## remmy700p (Dec 10, 2014)

Z-man said:


> I also have purchased stackable baker's cooling racks that fit inside the cook chamber to give me double and triple the cooking area depending on what I am cooking.  They work great for small meats (chicken, ribs, fish etc) and since they stack I can rotate the trays from top to bottom and side to side during the cook if need be. The stackable racks work really well for chicken wings when company is coming over.


Could you post up a pic of and/or a link to those racks?


----------



## z-man (Dec 10, 2014)

try these but you can locate them at walmart, kmart, target, Bed bath and beyond as well.


----------



## gavin16 (Dec 25, 2014)

Well everyone judgement day is upon us!  Christmas morning has come and gone, and I am the proud owner of a new Brinkman Trailmaster vertical offset!!  I am so excited and thankful for my family!  I spent the day on and off putting it together.  Tomorrow I will rub it down in vege oil and season it!  I also got a sweet igrill2 to go with it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















20141225_162539.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Dec 25, 2014






Unfortunately more pics of testing my first stick burner may be delayed until I return to school.  I have limited internet at home, but I will try to take plenty of pics.  There were a few minor things I'll note about the condition of the smoker when I opened it up.  When UPS delivered the box (Mom was shocked they delivered such a heavy package) the back of the box was beat up some.  The back of the smoke chamber had a dent in it, was able to use a rubber mallet to beat it back normal.  The thin metal on the inside by the door latch was also warped.. but I was guess that was from welding, and won't be a problem.  Also, the firebox lid was tweaked and I had to bend it around some to get the lid to close normally.  Other than that, everything seemed to look just fine! 

At this time the only major modifications will be drilling 2 holes and adding 2 grill thermometers down the cooking chamber.  Elected not to find rope gasket seal YET, but if I do it will be where the firebox goes into the chamber (there is some gaps there, but may help intake anyways).  May or may not build a charcoal basket... that, or somehow shimmy up/left the charcoal grates higher so the heat easily goes to the cook chamber.  We will see what happens!


----------



## gavin16 (Dec 25, 2014)

Z-man said:


> try these but you can locate them at walmart, kmart, target, Bed bath and beyond as well.


My grandparents' cousins happened to bring those in back at Thanksgiving time, they use them to cook jerky in the oven! Those are pretty neat racks, and can be found fairly cheap.  We first saw them on Cabela's website, but after doing some searching around they were much much cheaper everywhere else.


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 25, 2014)

Before you burn it in, take the firebox apart and seal its two halves with stove sealant. The firebox airflow control is greatly improved and its just a few screws. I did the plenum also, both in the firebox and the junction to the chamber. Its the one thing thats important beside obvious gaps from shipping. The second thing is the curing of the paint. When you fire it, plan on 2 firings without a great deal of fuel. They arent kidding about starting out at a low temp for a couple of hours then cooling it all down before firing a second time to a higher temp for a second couple of hours. If you fire high the paint will wrinkle and make the biggest mess you have ever seen. And then you have to repaint to top it off. Have fun, I love mine!


----------



## gavin16 (Dec 25, 2014)

Trickyputt said:


> Before you burn it in, take the firebox apart and seal its two halves with stove sealant. The firebox airflow control is greatly improved and its just a few screws. I did the plenum also, both in the firebox and the junction to the chamber. Its the one thing thats important beside obvious gaps from shipping. The second thing is the curing of the paint. When you fire it, plan on 2 firings without a great deal of fuel. They arent kidding about starting out at a low temp for a couple of hours then cooling it all down before firing a second time to a higher temp for a second couple of hours. If you fire high the paint will wrinkle and make the biggest mess you have ever seen. And then you have to repaint to top it off. Have fun, I love mine!


Thanks for the advice!  We bought some high temp stove sealant for my MES at Thanksgiving, I can't remember the name of it offhand.  Maybe that will work for what you said.  I will look into it tomorrow and get back to you.  Also, when you say start off slow, how much charcoal would you use?  I am completely new to stick burning and have never used a charcoal grill before, so here on out is a an all new learning experience! 

I know there's a stick burning tutorial video around here somewhere... I found it once but can't seem to find it now in the search bar.  I did get a chimney starter to get the charcoal going.


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 25, 2014)

Those first burns run a half load of fuel, maybe 2 chimneys on the first one  with the firebox vent closed to 1/3. The second burn maybe 3 chimneys, it will be hotter..I forget the temps but they are in the manual. 200 and 400? Its a chemical cure. The lignin in the wood will coat it when you season the rig. The problem with spraying a veggie oil inside the cc is that it doesnt really get hot enough to cure especially down low, so it rots and stinks, unless you really crank it up like cast iron if its even possible to get the bottom of the cc that hot.

How much wood? Well the TMV can burn pure wood or pure charcoal. The purists will get a charcoal fire bed going and put one small log or a couple of chunks on top of it. They use at least one chimney (5-6 lbs of charcoal). When its gone, if the wood coals havent replaced it they might add more as needed, but usually the fire can be tended such that the oxidize wood charcoal takes over and one new stick is added every so often. Thats for you to learn. I like to just use wood charcoal, which is a little bit of a hybrid idea along the same lines. Pure wood has a downside, that being when wood is used in larger amounts it also produces wood gas. Methane. And some other flavorful particles. If you are using small amounts of dry wood, the firebox combustion of the "small hot fire" cleans it all up pretty well since its only one stick or a couple of small chunks or even shavings. Those cooks will often foil after a few hours to soften the meat, and finish on coals, when it comes out of the foil and cant accept more smoke

For my tastes I will burn my wood down a bit before I expose meat to it. My fire will be a bit hot at first, because I will have collagen containing meats like ribs or butts in foil with spices. They cook in their own juices for a while before the fire settles in and the temps settle and the foil comes off. Maybe an hour or two depending on the meat. This does not produce a strong smokey flavor. I like layers of flavor, and foiling in the middle of a cook drives the smoke throughout the meat, where I have been flavoring the meat while foiled and then coasting it to finish with more of a external finish of smoke, bark and or baste. I dont do a lot of 12 hour cooks. I like to eat the same day I put the meat on. And I dont eat smoke anymore than I enjoy too much salt. Its nasty. So go easy with it until you find out how to make thin blue smoke.


----------



## gavin16 (Dec 26, 2014)

So you do not recommend using any type of oil to rub down the smoker?  I am hopeful to get it fired up today, because it is suppose to be the last warm day for a very long time lol..


----------



## davidreynolds (Dec 26, 2014)

Gavin, wipe the thing down with oil. The low temp warming prepares the metal to accept the oil you have put on. The high temp helped to seal it. Use a hot burning wood suchb as hickory or oak to get the temp us. I would also look at spraying it down with some high temp(1200) header paint before you cure it. Good luck!


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 26, 2014)

Outside oil sure..the inside is where it gets interesting. The lower part, bottom pan really doesnt get that hot. The heat rises, and the plenum is off the bottom already. Cleaning it hot with water/oil is what I usually spray, but what worked on my horizontal isnt quite the same. Just cleaning it out is where I am now, no real rust issues due to cooking and wood cure so I am just rolling with it.


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 26, 2014)

20141102_135852.jpg



__ trickyputt
__ Dec 26, 2014





Gav this is what I mean by wood charcoal I like to cook on. Dang near unburnt hickory chunks.












20141019_124246.jpg



__ trickyputt
__ Dec 26, 2014





How I know I am having a good day.












20140907_155952.jpg



__ trickyputt
__ Dec 26, 2014





The inside bottom isnt as big a problem for rust as is the firebox. I would shield the inner walls with metal and never let fire touch them as much as possible. At least its a bolt on box and easily replaceble.


----------



## gavin16 (Dec 26, 2014)

That's quite the fire there! And a lovely full smoker! lol I may research some more on charcoals once I get things figured out.  For now I just went up town to the local store and bought a 16 lb bag of kingsford, that'll get the job done this weekend.  Got distracted by a lot of things today, beautiful weather today and it's hard to not take advantage of it! Especially when it's suppose to turn cold tomorrow! 

I managed to seal up some of the firebox.. the sealant I have was so freaking difficult to get out of the bottle, and it may not even stay on the box so I'll wind up redoing it eventually.. It is a high temp stove "ciment" of sorts we bought a while back.  Works great! Just a mother bear to put on, and I didn't have a chance to go to a hardware store today.  So I did what I could, and got impatient and decided to go ahead and rub the inside down with oil, and ran it for 2 hours at around 200 degrees.  Ran out of daylight and time, tomorrow morning first thing I'll shoot it to 400 for an hour or so, then it'll be ready! 

It only took 1 chimney to stay around 200, and I was excited how easy it was for me to keep it there!  Something I didn't think about doing, and I'll definitely do tomorrow.. Place an aluminum pan underneath the charcoal! Then I won't make near the mess I did putting out the coals tonight.. Super easy to clean, and potentially save years on the box.  I decided I also need to look into making a charcoal basket soon, think it will be much easier to control the coals and such.  

Thanks again for all of the advice, it is so great and helpful to get tips from those who own the smokers.  Another reason why I like this forum community so much!


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 26, 2014)

I havent had time to blaze away lately.  They come in handy when a crew comes to my house though. 

Try some of that kingsford that has the hickory already blended into it. Its s great way to start and kill two stones.


----------



## davidreynolds (Dec 26, 2014)

I will say that you deffinately need to oil the bottom for 2 reasons. 1. You will get moisture in the bottom of that smoker when it rains unless yu use a vent cap. 2. If you are going to use the water pan to put moisture, beer, or your choice of juice in the chamber, you will want protection of the whole cooking chamber.


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeah but its not welded so there is a gap to trap crap. I filled mine with stove sealant, but it came out due to heating and cooling movement. The drippings and stuff handle it well enough. Silicone would be better for movement but I will wait for spring cleaning, since its still football season. Mine stay outside uncovered, so they dry well. And they have a hole drain in the bottom. Those covers make them rust so I just keep the outside painted.

I would most definitely get oven thermometers for the interior. The outside door thermo wont show interior temp in the flue stream, just the metal cooled air near the door. I get about 40-50 degrees different inside and outside. One high, one low inside should be enlightening. I usually just use one midway.

Rust comes from oxygen joining the metal so I treat them like a cast iron an dont scrub them raw. The least coating works between cooks, and I sanitize before cooking anyway. I should say it takes a while to get my coating going. I am gonna try some flax oil though. I was reading a thread that said its the best because of the high levels of Omega 3.


----------



## davidreynolds (Dec 26, 2014)

If you look to seal it in those places that are not the door areas, try using high temp orange RTV that is use for headers on an engine. Tested to 1200 degrees I believe.


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 26, 2014)

Ugh but I have to clean it. Or both of them actually. That will cost me a set of clothes I have to explain to She who sleeps with cats. I actually have the seal kits with the door clamps for both of them, but just havent really needed them with the firebox sealed. The second one I fired before I sealed it and the temps rode high compared to the first TMV I had modded already.


----------



## davidreynolds (Dec 26, 2014)

Well at least you don't have to clean much to get the door seals and the door clamps on. If your going to seal them up, go or it. But you must really enjoy it to have 2 of them.


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 27, 2014)

Pure lazy. When it comes to a party, I enjoy the crowd. The food can all come at once and I dont have to go through a bunch of motion. Or Church fundraisers. Or Golf course tournaments. This is what I tell myself anyway. Tractor Supply had the second one on clearance and it kept looking at me every time I walked in. 155 inc tax. It came home.


----------



## davidreynolds (Dec 27, 2014)

*Don't Blame You!*I am getting one in the spring for he same reasons. People want my Brisket and Pulled Pork. So who the heck am I to argue. Plus we have chuch BBQ's 4 times a year. Butt the have a big pit. Will do two hogs at a time. But I do all the brisket.


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 27, 2014)

TMVs run a long time without sealing. I  am curious what it will do once I truly get it tight. The thinner metal probably needs insulating to really go long though.


----------



## davidreynolds (Dec 27, 2014)

Think about a welders blanket and a flue cap.


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 27, 2014)

Just too lazy. I havent met a problem foil wouldnt cure. I dont do briskets though. I just havent gotten past the wifes corned beef dinner. It may be years before I want something else.


----------



## davidreynolds (Dec 27, 2014)

If you try doing brisket, you will never ever worry about Corned Beef.


----------



## gavin16 (Jan 11, 2015)

Alright, so a little update.. I got impatient and did a couple cooks in the smoker after curing it to see how it'd turn out.  The upside, my burgers, ribs, and pork chops that were all done turned out great!  The downside.. I fought that temperate like hell to get it steady.. Granted, it didn't help yesterday was 10 degrees with the 22mph gusts when I did the ribs.  The first 2 hours I fought it up and down swings, but after I foiled the ribs and settled in the temps were a lot easier to work with.. adding a combo of lump charcoal, kingsford blue bag, and hickory/oak/apple chunks.  I also started soaking some of the wood to see if that would help.  

I did have some stove sealant, umm 'ciment' was the brand, that I tried putting in a gaping hole above the intake of my firebox... I do NOT recommend using that stuff. EVER.  Broke a couple caulking guns trying to get it out of the bottle.. and dang near my hand.  I even put it by a heater to warm it up some.. it'd use out, but wouldn't when you wanted it to.  Needless to say, it also didn't cure right and fell apart quickly.. 

I went to Lowe's the other night and found a couple high temp silicone deals I bought.. They go up to 600 degrees F.  Would that be hot enough?? I am going to start with sealing the firebox first.. Then I have to find some fiberglass gasket seals or some small rope gasket stuff for the doors.  I have the box taken apart and ready to clean, just thought I'd ask so I wouldn't have to do it again..


----------



## davidreynolds (Jan 11, 2015)

bbqgaskets.com


----------



## trickyputt (Jan 11, 2015)

This is what I got from bbqgaskets.












1421005740094844494857.jpg



__ trickyputt
__ Jan 11, 2015


----------



## gavin16 (Jan 11, 2015)

Well that bottle of silicone you have there looks to be the exact same bottle I found at Lowe's, bought 2 for $5 a piece.  Is that roll the Black Nomex? I think I'll shop around some hardware stores to see if I can find similar stuff at a cheaper price before I order from bbqgaskets.


----------



## davidreynolds (Jan 11, 2015)

Doesn't that include door gasket material? You also need to buy a whole tube of high temp RTV. And I mean the engine header stuff tested to 1200 degrees or there is the high temp orange tested to 600 degrees. Seal every joint and connections as you put it together.


----------



## gavin16 (Jan 11, 2015)

What are you referring to David? The small tube that is in Trickyputt's pic is what I just bought, high temp of 600 degrees F.  That i'll use all around the firebox and that little piece that joins the firebox/smoker.  There is a gaping hole where that piece joins the smoker on the outside that needs to be siliconed up.  

I'm also bummed I already have rust on the outside of my firebox.. had a little drizzle one evening and i had it out after cooking.. Don't have the cover I ordered for it yet from Home Depot, but looks like I'll be buying some high temp black paint to...


----------



## davidreynolds (Jan 11, 2015)

Was wondering what you are sealing all the doors with. And I was talking about sealing every nook and cranny. And adding a flue cap so it is say to smoke even in the rain. 
I have been ding the research. And since it is just for my family, I am strongly considering the PBC. Delivered to my door. Put together in 30 seconds and able to cook up to 8 racks of ribs at a time.


----------



## gavin16 (Jan 11, 2015)

The doors I'll use the stuff TrickyPutt posted with the gasket deals from bbqgaskets IF I don't find something cheaper.  I don't think 1/8" will be small enough for rope.. That can always be added at a later date - Don't have to take anything apart and doors are easy to get to.  Firebox is the primary concern at the moment, yesterday when I had the intake completely closed I could still hear the fire getting air from the wind gusts.. I might have to do that gasket stuff on the intake door to.  

As per a flu cap I think I have found something for that.  If not, any local farm store or hardware should be able to help me.  While I want to cover it, I also like having that open exhaust so I can stick my igrill2 probes down it..Gonna have to find another location when that gets closed.  

I did 2 racks of baby backs, a tray of pork chops, and a thing of potatoes yesterday.  Tried putting apple juice in the water pan for moisture.  Wow, I'm not use to drippings collecting and going out into the dip tray at the bottom of the smoker!  My MES has an outside drip pan, but never did moisture collect in it.. Gonna have to foil up the floor to prevent rust inside!


----------



## davidreynolds (Jan 11, 2015)

I think you were talking about the Nomex for the doors. You leak may not be the doors on the fire box.I hear a lot of people saying that it is the halves of the fire box where there ar no bolts. Someone added 1 or 2 bolts by drilling it out. Someone else just used high temp RTV. Just a thought.

I think will go with a pit barrel cooker now. The work to tune that brinkman is to time consuming for me.


----------



## gavin16 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry I should've been more specific.  The silicone will be for the cracks of the firebox - seal the halves then screw together.  The cracks between the firebox pieces are the big problem.  While smoke comes out the doors I'm not sure that's a major problem.. Smoke comes out my MES door but there's still a ton of smoke inside the smoker.  That is a minor thing I don't have to fix right away.  

I'm kind of lazy when it comes to mods to tune in things, like my MES and this brinkmann.  I was impatient and put together the smoker first.  But honestly, just seal up the cracks and put a stove cap deal up on the exhaust to protect from precipitation.. Those are the 2 main mods needed I think.  Yes, I could use a charcoal basket of some sort to keep my charcoal together.. And the thermometer the brinkmann comes with is so far off.. at least compared to my grill2 probe that is stationed closer to the meat lol.  

I'm completely new with charcoal/wood burning so I have a LOT to learn before I get this thing tuned in correctly and efficiently.. It's going to start with me learning how to control the fire.  I also realize I may not use it as much as my MES.. just because it takes a lot of fuel to keep that thing going so i'd better have it filled up with meat. As fun as it is to cook with. lol Next time I may try my AMNPS in the smoker side, while burning just charcoal/lump coal.  Save on wood expenses if possible buying at the store.


----------



## trickyputt (Jan 11, 2015)

Once you seal the firebox temps will stablize. I even drilled a couple extra drain hole in the cook chamber for drainage since mine stay outside. Split the box and seal it, as it is a big deal. The plenum leaving and the top and bottom halves. Stove cement or 1000-1200 degree safe material is best, 600 degree material will fail. The 600 degree sealants are for the cook chamber.


----------



## gavin16 (Jan 11, 2015)

Trickyputt said:


> Once you seal the firebox temps will stablize. I even drilled a couple extra drain hole in the cook chamber for drainage since mine stay outside. Split the box and seal it, as it is a big deal. The plenum leaving and the top and bottom halves. Stove cement or 1000-1200 degree safe material is best, 600 degree material will fail. The 600 degree sealants are for the cook chamber.


Alright, Thanks a bunch for the info!  I will wait and get 1000 degree material before I put my firebox back together. 

I may try laying foil on the bottom and poking out the drain hole in the cooker side.  I've used a shallow alum pan on the firebox side.. but those things don't take but a cook or two and are done.  Do you oil your firebox often in between/before cooks to help prevent rust on the inside?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 11, 2015)

Gavin16 said:


> Well everyone judgement day is upon us!  Christmas morning has come and gone, and I am the proud owner of a new Brinkman Trailmaster vertical offset!!  I am so excited and thankful for my family!  I spent the day on and off putting it together.  Tomorrow I will rub it down in vege oil and season it!  I also got a sweet igrill2 to go with it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome smoker Gavin, also an igrill2..... Nice !   I've sure liked my igrill2 so far !


----------



## gavin16 (Jan 11, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome smoker Gavin, also an igrill2..... Nice ! I've sure liked my igrill2 so far !


Thanks WaterinHoleBrew!! I ran a couple tests on her because I was impatient.. Soon as I get it sealed back up she'll be ready for some real cooking!! 

I love the igrill2! So awesome to see the cooks on your phone, watch the charted data, and share it with the community!  There's just a few minor things I'd like to see them  fix on the app itself... But otherwise I'm like a kid with a new toy when I get to turn it on (and not just because it is a new 'toy' either 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






). And it's like 50 degrees more accurate than the thermometer that came with the Brinkmann, of course lol.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 11, 2015)

Gavin16 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome smoker Gavin, also an igrill2..... Nice ! I've sure liked my igrill2 so far !
> ...



Very nice, I'd say 3/4 of the folks on this site would have done exactly what you did... So your not alone on being impatient.... :biggrin:

As far as the app on the igrill2, I'd have to agree with ya.  But overall the unit has been a great addition to the Q arsenal !  New Q toys are cool !  :sausage:  Lookin forward to seeing your smokes when ya can post !  Thumbs Up


----------



## trickyputt (Jan 12, 2015)

Gavin16 said:


> Alright, Thanks a bunch for the info!  I will wait and get 1000 degree material before I put my firebox back together.
> 
> I may try laying foil on the bottom and poking out the drain hole in the cooker side.  I've used a shallow alum pan on the firebox side.. but those things don't take but a cook or two and are done.  Do you oil your firebox often in between/before cooks to help prevent rust on the inside?


the biggest problem I have had is with leveling side to side since the wheels dont adjust. 












20141229_110345.jpg



__ trickyputt
__ Jan 12, 2015






I can let cook residue stay in the bottom and bake on and over time it simply wont rust like that first pic. At first you probably need to give it some help or the second pic will happen. 












20141229_110445.jpg



__ trickyputt
__ Jan 12, 2015






The ashes in the firebox are the worst thing, as they have lye in them from the wood so wet air and dry ashes dont need to get together or it accelerates oxidation. 

This one is cleaned for a cook but its holding up pretty good so far, 1 year outside.












20150101_105841.jpg



__ trickyputt
__ Jan 12, 2015


----------



## gavin16 (Jan 19, 2015)

Well I'm back at school finally, and luckily for me we have a fireplace/stove/grill store at the edge of town, and they had some flat gasket stuff for me!  Took advantage of some of this amazing 60 degree weather in Kansas to clean and seal up the firebox.  I didn't feel like buying the glue, so I used my 600 degree sealant I'd already bought to stick the rope.. Figure that will not hurt anything because they are screwed down anyways.  I am thinking of this doesn't work I'll go buy a couple screws and put 1 on either end of the firebox (Not sure why Brinkmann didn't have screw holes on the ends of the firebox anyways...) 













20150117_114343.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Jan 19, 2015






The other gasket stuff had a sticky glue on the back, I put it on the door, we'll see how it holds.. Noticed the door doesn't shut all the way now so I may have to tweak it if necessary.  I didn't buy the flat rope stuff for the smoker side.. For one it was like $2.67 or so per foot, and also I figure the smoker doors can always be sealed another day if I need.. Firebox was my main target. 













20150119_175309.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Jan 19, 2015


















20150119_175325.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Jan 19, 2015






I still have a small crack there where the plenum goes into the smoker.. I may use that 600 degree sealant on that part, or try a rope gasket??  I even bought some black paint and covered up the rust lol.  Hopefully within the next week or two we can give it a test run.. The other bad thing I noticed when packing it for school - The paint inside the smoker on the top is all wrinkled up (like you mentioned it would do) so something happened and I screwed up the curing process... Kind of upset about that.


----------

